

Facebook to give a users friends the ability to unlock their account. - brackin
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/27/locked-out-of-facebook-your-friends-will-soon-be-able-to-unlock-your-account/

======
brackin
All I'd say if you use this, give it to three active users that you know from
different places. For maximum security.

